# NNGB.pk - NanoGlobal Inc.



## mamawarbucks (1 March 2007)

Keep your eye on NanoGlobal  Inc., formally NanoSignal Corp., they have made agreements with 5 of the worlds largest global trading groups in the world through Atlast Trust by which passive income of 5 million USD per week for the next 40 weeks in put in NanoGlobal and is due payable to NanoGlobal.Inc and its shareholders. 

Some had concerned with this stock because word was they were in litigation, however that was put to rest by a quiet settlement with over 250 million shares of the common to be distributed to shareholders, this should commence after satisfaction of judgment.  NanoGlobal Inc. has also gotten new officers. Jerry Collins has been named CEO and President. He will be the one to mandate the cash distributions to validated shareholders.

NanoGlobal Inc., just did a reverse split that even the box was never notified of. The split should have a dramatic and profitable effect for new buyers coming out.

There are 76 million super preferred as well as 20 million with a total of 96 Million giving Atlast Trust total control 100 to 1 vote. 

To top it off another huge change in NanoGlobal Inc., is that it has also gone into the gold industry and has targeted over 100 gold mines throughout the USA. This should add a lot of cushion to investors. 

"Timing, degree and conviction are the three wise men in this life"


----------



## noirua (1 March 2007)

Is this the Nano Global Inc that fell from US$1.05 to just 0.0060 of a cent in the last 12 months?


----------



## mamawarbucks (2 March 2007)

I think so. I remember looking at the flow chart and seeing that drop. Hopefully this change will bring it back. I believe in April it was a dollar a share. I bought some of this stock day before yesterday and waiting for the press release to come out.  Buying low has it big rewards.

I have been in the same room with the new CEO and President at a meeting for a different company. Jerry Collins. He had a lot going for him so I am hoping this change in officers will do the trick.

My main concern was that it was in ligitation, that is why I never bought before, now that that is clearing up it looks like the the outcome will benifit the shareholders.


----------



## noirua (2 March 2007)

mamawarbucks said:
			
		

> I think so. I remember looking at the flow chart and seeing that drop. Hopefully this change will bring it back. I believe in April it was a dollar a share. I bought some of this stock day before yesterday and waiting for the press release to come out.  Buying low has it big rewards.
> 
> I have been in the same room with the new CEO and President at a meeting for a different company. Jerry Collins. He had a lot going for him so I am hoping this change in officers will do the trick.
> 
> My main concern was that it was in ligitation, that is why I never bought before, now that that is clearing up it looks like the the outcome will benifit the shareholders.




Hi, I see you said that you bought some stock the day before yesterday. The last listed trade was on 3rd. January 2007 for 71,172 shares at 0.0060 cents???????????
The stock traded at a high of $3.00 in 2006.


----------



## lolfcsok (9 June 2007)

Looks like GW is at his old tricks again, Fraud and Corruption associates or advocates


----------

